# Thyroid cancer epidemic found in eastern pennsylvania



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

THYROID CANCER EPIDEMIC FOUND IN EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA
RADIATION FROM NUCLEAR PLANTS LINKED WITH DISEASE

Philadelphia, January 21, 2010 - Pennsylvania has the highest thyroid cancer rate of any U.S. state, and rates are especially high in the eastern part of the state, which has a large concentration of nuclear reactors, according to a new study released today.

From 2001-2005, the Pennsylvania thyroid cancer incidence rate was 44% above the U.S., according to data from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Of the 18 U.S. counties with the highest rates, six are located in eastern Pennsylvania. There are 9 nuclear reactors in this area, the largest concentration in the U.S.

Continue reading.....

http://www.radiation.org/press/pressreleaseThyroid100121.html


----------



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

This is so true!

My Endo had told me that he has seen 12 different people who work in the same place that have Thyroid cancer in the last few years and guess what this is near a Nuclear Reactor!

Now I travel about 70 miles away to my Endo because I live in a small town that does not have one and since I have had my Thyroid removed I have heard of at least 8 people right here in this small town that have had Thyroid Cancer recently.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PAM D said:


> This is so true!
> 
> My Endo had told me that he has seen 12 different people who work in the same place that have Thyroid cancer in the last few years and guess what this is near a Nuclear Reactor!
> 
> Now I travel about 70 miles away to my Endo because I live in a small town that does not have one and since I have had my Thyroid removed I have heard of at least 8 people right here in this small town that have had Thyroid Cancer recently.


That is just too scary. I kid you not!


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

I had a strange reaction when I saw this thread. Laughter! Guess where I have lived for the past 10 yrs? Less than 5 miles away from Limerick power plant. explode

I have Hashi's...and in the past 10 yrs, I have experienced two severe allergic reactions to the CT scan contrast dye--one was just last week. I have also had reactions to the flu vaccine and to shrimp.

Based on the labs they drew in the ER last week, and my older labs, I know there is something nasty going on. I visit my primary care dr again tomorrow. I am so scared to have any more iodine put into my system if he recommends a RAU test. I just don't believe that my heart will be able to handle it based on the symptoms I am experiencing right now.

Should I bring this article with me to my appt?? Will he take it seriously? Oy vey...


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I lived my whole life near a waste facility in Ohio. They always claimed it was safe and clean clean clean, but the rate of cervical, and uterine cancers in that area were something like 300% more than any other area in the US.

I dont blame my thyroid cancer on it, although, I'm sure it certainly could not have helped. BUT I do believe mine came from xrays. I have scoliosis and it was found when I was 2 by accident. But, I've had xrays, TONS of xrays since I was 2 years old. I'm _only_  38 so I dont believe I had "bad" radiation of the 60s, but I certainly have had way more than my fair share of nuclear images in my lifetime.


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

usmc4myson said:


> I have Hashi's...and in the past 10 yrs, I have experienced two severe allergic reactions to the CT scan contrast dye--one was just last week. I have also had reactions to the flu vaccine and to shrimp.
> I am so scared to have any more iodine put into my system if he recommends a RAU test.


I know I was asked several times if I ever had an allergic reaction to a CT scan, or shellfish. I believe you are NOT a candidate for RAI.


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you Care Bear. I am going to read your blog now! <3


----------

